# USPS Stamp Out Hunger



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Tomorrow, Saturday is the United State Post Office tamp out hunger food collection day. Just put out non perishible food by your mail box for your letter carrier to collect. I took this opportunity to go through my canned food preps and put the ones out that were nearing the end of their shelf life or were slightly over. This is a great time to rotate stock.:beercheer:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Tomorrow, Saturday is the United State Post Office tamp out hunger food collection day. Just put out non perishible food by your mail box for your letter carrier to collect. I took this opportunity to go through my canned food preps and put the ones out that were nearing the end of their shelf life or were slightly over. This is a great time to rotate stock.:beercheer:


if you will eat the out-of-date food I suggest you do so...

... anything past its expiration date is destroyed

... also, no home-canned items are taken


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

the post office is losing billions, and yet they are wasting their employees time on a fools errand.


----------

